

Free Software Foundation files objection to Google Book Search settlement - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/news/2009-09-google-book-settlement-objection

======
jacquesm
I think the whole settlement is misguided, not just because of the free
licenses.

For one it treats all authors as though they are part of the authors guild.

Secondly the Gutenberg project was doing just fine for orphaned books.

This project is the largest wholesale copyright infringement in history and it
looks like google is getting away with it.

Ask individual authors how they feel about their books appearing online
without their permssion. Google should not have been able to negotiate this
the way they did, the authors guild should not have been able to bargain away
the rights of the individual authors the way they did.

